# Homely Cuss



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Caught this fellow early Sat morn in White Oak off Studemont & I45 before doing "honey dos". This buffalo was in a group of 12 or more. He rushed forward of the group to gobble my Carp Bite. He actually jumped clear of the water twice during the fight. the beat up look is what he did to himself on the concrete embankment while landing him.

Lost a far far bigger buffalo due to a frayed leader; gotta have greater attention to detail. There are some real brutes in there.

If you want to see lots & lots of grass carp, European Carp (common car) and Buffalo you wont be disappointed. The section from Studemont to I45 along the White Oak Bayou Park has good parking, Lots of people around and I see police there fairly regularly so pretty safe. You need shoes that grip as you'll have to walk on the incline to land bigger fish. Strong ankles and good balance is a virtue here.

But they are all as spooky as can be. I wear drab clothes (almost camo like), mindful of the sun and keep fast motions to a minimum.

This makes the 3 carp/carp like species I've caught on fly in WOB. But still no Koi.

Also look at the second pic. This is what happens when misplaced compassion is introduced into the environment. These are only a few of the gazillions of 12"-18" Plecostomus all over the place. Same story, too big for fish tank to let him go in the bayou.

Instead of watching a fishing show on a weekend morning, grab a rod and try some local adventure. You species snobs might actually get a smile on your face.

Pete A.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Great report Pete, mind sharing a picture or description of the fly you used?


----------



## Backcast (Jul 22, 2005)

JayTeeDubya said:


> Great report Pete, mind sharing a picture or description of the fly you used?


Yes, would like to see the fly!

Joe


----------



## SaltMan (Jun 15, 2012)

Nice Pete! Jack we gotta go soon.


----------



## Pete A. (Dec 10, 2010)

Here's pick of fly. It is available at FTU (I45) and/or Orvis. Get extras as there are plenty of snags.

I'm using 10# or 12# tippet on a Blue Sky 7' braided leader. 6wt 9'-0" 4pc Sage Flight, Sci Ang GPX.

You can get tying info on this and other "carp" flies plus "carpin" info at:

http://www.flycarpin.com/

Bead headed wooly buggers are darn hard to beat too and also bring in some bass.

Pete A.


----------



## JayTeeDubya (Feb 24, 2013)

Thanks for the picture Pete. I used to be in an apartment right there on Studemont and never took advantage of it. There are always tons of carp hanging out below the walking bridge in the Buffalo Bayou right at Studemont and Allen Pkwy.


----------



## jbenny (Feb 6, 2014)

What time of day were you there?


----------



## flyakker (May 27, 2014)

For some reason I cannot see any of the images in this thread.


----------

